# retirement poem...kind of...



## ronaldj (Nov 15, 2015)

The Carpenter​Ronald J. Curell​November 2015​Once there was acarpenter who loved his life and labor…​Always ready to lenda hand, for stranger, friend and neighbor….​With chisel, hammeror saw, he was skilled in his trade…​Loved to step backand admire… all the things he had made…..​He was faithful tohis boss yet to family much, much more…​Using his skill hekept both from becoming dreadfully poor…​He worked and feedhis family, till he found himself alone…​And as he aged he realizedhe was tired to the bone…​He could still buildwith the best, but not quite as quick….​This found him alittle worrisome, sad and heartsick…​His joints hurt allthe time, he was nowhere near as strong…​Yet as he worked hewhistled a wonderful joyful song….​His children and grandchildrenfound things that needed repair…​Right up to the endhis hard work, was devoid of despair…​Saint Peter said “gladyou are here, my very good old friend.... ​I’ve a few thingsneeding fixing that only you can mend...​The gates havesqueaky hinges; several harps were made slipshod…​Besides watching you sitdown,  that would be kind of odd”…​​


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2015)

Nice poem Ronald thank you.., you're very talented..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 15, 2015)

Enjoyed that Ronald, thanks.


----------



## Linda (Nov 15, 2015)

I love your poem!  My youngest son shares your first name and he is a carpenter.  He works at places like Disneyland and Universal studios and does back drops for commercials and things.  I'm going to share your poem with him as now that he's in his 40s he's starting to feel his age sometimes.


----------



## Shirley (Nov 15, 2015)

*​Nice!*


----------



## Ina (Nov 15, 2015)

Ronaldj, I really enjoyed your peom. I son was a carpenter too.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 15, 2015)

Beautiful poem Ronald. Song of the working man/woman.


----------



## ronaldj (Nov 16, 2015)

thanks for the nice remarks everyone......yes I am a busy retired carpenter....


----------



## Karen99 (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your talent, Ronald, very lyrical poem.  I enjoyed it.


----------

